# Changes to cycle after coming off clomid ??



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

AF turned up yesterday   anyway it was my last lot of clomid last cycle and I was just wondering if anyone else has come off clomid before and how it altered their cycle ?? 

Kelly x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Kelly

So sorry that AF turned up.  

I have had 3 cycles of Clomid, each with a long gap between them. I found that af was very heavy and painful whilst taking Clomid at 100mg (not so much at 50mg) and returned to 'normal' afterwards.  My cycles were a couple of days longer than normal for a couple of months, but then returned to how they were pre-Clomid.

Fingers crossed for you that your bfp is just around the corner.

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks for that pootle, can I ask you what you picture is of cos I am sure I recognize it


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

It's Pootle from The Flumps  

Showing my age there

x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I knew I had seen it somewhere    atleast im not going mad

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Pootle,

Its me again   I just looked on amazon and they do a flumps dvd    how cool is that !!! I have added it to my rental list  

Kelly x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

I now have the theme tune to the Flumps stuck in my head!!!!!

Nicki.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki,

Go on then tell us how it goes   .


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

Kelly - have no idea how to put it into words....but lets just say it's sooooooooooooooooooo annoying!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Yeah and now cos of me you cant get it out of your head!!    Please dont burst my bubbles to get back at me  

Kelly x


----------



## Casper (Jul 18, 2005)

I still don't get the bubbles thing, what are we meant to do with them and how exactly do you go about it!?!

N.x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Nicki,

If you like someone or they have been nice or extra nice etc....you blow them a bubble or a few   than if they annoy you or say something horrible like "god you look awfull on that picture" you can burst their bubble(S).Atleast thats what I am doing,so watch out     

Kelly x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Kelly, Casper

Are you still singing?  do do, do do, da doo doo doooo. 

Kelly - the dvd is brilliant!!  I am such a saddo that I got it for Christmas!!      

How are you feeling today?
x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

KELLY!!!!! you naughty girl you!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Pootle,

Yup,I am still humming it    I am much better today thanks,how u

Flowerpot-me naughty??,never  

Kelly x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi

I am ok today.  I feel very guilty that I haven't done a single thing all day, I have sat in front of my laptop and read through here.

xx


----------

